# Illegal Satellite launched



## Vladd67 (Mar 10, 2018)

With the growth in private space companies how long before we have the space equivalent of Panama registered ships?
https://gizmodo.com/california-startup-accused-of-launching-unauthorized-sa-1823657316


----------

